# Humidor and Boveda pack placement



## Ayn Otori (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I would like to hear your points of view on this one. This week my new humidor will arrive, the Adorini Venzia Grande Deluxe, manifacturer claims 150 counts, but probably in reality 100 count. For reference, two images; https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...MI/AAAAAAAAAOg/eSGw3_o_i-4/s1600/DSC_0002.jpg and https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAACTA/TzTCtF--NGY/w1600-h1067/IMG_1864-4.jpg.

Right now I have a small 30 count humidor which I humidify with 69% boveda packs. I use 69`% because the RH drops a bit and I like my cigs at 65/66. Where I live, I can only get the 69's, 72's or 62's. I have two 60 gram packs in a boveda 2-pack holder, on the lid of the humidor. Right now, after about a month of having the packs, the RH on the floor of the humidor and on the top is an even 66%. In the beginning, the bottom would be a little higher on RH. I was first thinking about placing this holder with the two packs on the lid of the new bigger humidor (which has a magnet in the lid, I'm hoping strong enough otherwise I may have to buy a new holder) and two packs in the humidor somewhere on the floor. I thought to do this, because I read (and experienced in the beginning) that the RH will be different in different places in the humidor. I also thought this would be better and cheaper than to buy another holder for two more packs.

Now, I know there are 69% 320gram packs out there. I'm thinking about getting those. Problem is, they have different holders, which need to be placed on (stuck onto) the lid. Like so: https://www.zigarrenschachtel.de/im.../boveda-69-prozent-320-gramm-im-humidor_0.jpg. Would it be better to get two of the big ones and stick 'em on the lid like in the picture, or will this result in higher/lower RH throughout the humidor? Or should I just stick with the two 60gram packs on the lid, and two somewhere on the floor of the humi (but this will take space..).

Please advise.


----------



## Teefus (Feb 12, 2017)

I would go with the bigger ones as long as you have room for them. Just make sure that you rotate the cigars occasionally (bottom to top). I rotate mine the first of every month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

You don't need a holder with boveda. I use it on my Savoy Executive because it's built in but don't bother in my custom humi. Just evenly distribute the 60g packs throughout, thats the beauty of boveda, you can lay them right on the smokes. 

I also use a lot more than I probably have to since it doesn't hurt and keeps the rebound up.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ayn Otori said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would like to hear your points of view on this one. This week my new humidor will arrive, the Adorini Venzia Grande Deluxe, manifacturer claims 150 counts, but probably in reality 100 count. For reference, two images; https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...MI/AAAAAAAAAOg/eSGw3_o_i-4/s1600/DSC_0002.jpg and https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAACTA/TzTCtF--NGY/w1600-h1067/IMG_1864-4.jpg.
> 
> ...


I think they also make holders that mount on the sides of your box.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

ForceofWill said:


> You don't need a holder with boveda. I use it on my Savoy Executive because it's built in but don't bother in my custom humi. Just evenly distribute the 60g packs throughout, thats the beauty of boveda, you can lay them right on the smokes.
> 
> I also use a lot more than I probably have to since it doesn't hurt and keeps the rebound up.


This^^^

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayn Otori (Jul 22, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> This^^^
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alright then. I think I won't buy the 320gram packs. I'll re-use my current 2-count holder for the two packs and put two more on the bottom. For a 150 count (says the maker, reality 100), do I need 4 or best use 5 packs?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ayn Otori said:


> Alright then. I think I won't buy the 320gram packs. I'll re-use my current 2-count holder for the two packs and put two more on the bottom. For a 150 count (says the maker, reality 100), do I need 4 or best use 5 packs?


With boveda I always throw in one or two extra.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Ayn Otori said:


> Alright then. I think I won't buy the 320gram packs. I'll re-use my current 2-count holder for the two packs and put two more on the bottom. For a 150 count (says the maker, reality 100), do I need 4 or best use 5 packs?


I believe it's 1 boveda for the humi and 1pk for every 25 cigars so I'd lean more toward the 5pks you've mentioned! But it's really all gonna come down to how well the new humi holds rh. If it's low/leaking add another pack.Your just gonna have to mess with it ta see what works best!

I've personally always used more bovedas for my wood humi then stated from the boveda website! The fact that it was a cheapo Chinese box probably didn't help lol!

Best of luck, let us know how it turns out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

ForceofWill said:


> You don't need a holder with boveda. I use it on my Savoy Executive because it's built in but don't bother in my custom humi. Just evenly distribute the 60g packs throughout, thats the beauty of boveda, you can lay them right on the smokes.
> 
> I also use a lot more than I probably have to since it doesn't hurt and keeps the rebound up.


Never thought to mention that. I just toss mine on top of my smokes, but aesthetics isn't a concern in my box.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------

